# INCON question



## Guest (Dec 24, 2002)

Anyone have any experience with the INCON BB37 turbo? Is it worth $1500+? Can anyone post some specs of it and expected HP output? 

Anything better for $1500 that bolts up to the BB or GTIR manifold?


Thanks.


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.store.yahoo.com/sr20performance/gargt86ar.html

Garrett GT25


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2002)

OK...but why? Please be specific.


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

yo louis, its jon, geoffs welder. i thought you went 11s? just wondering


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

jgy customs sent me this page, and the incon seems to be the badass turbo that bolts to the bb manifold. i didnt think the gt25 bolted up

http://www.jgycustoms.com/bb37.htm

good luck, im leaning towards the incon myself

Brian


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

at that price you should just get the HKS gt3037.


----------

